# ABT RS5-R Sportback Coming to America Before Going to Europe



## RSS NewsBot (Nov 23, 2017)

As fans of Audi, you’ll no doubt be aware that the opportunity to get something with an Audi badge before Germany is rare. But it happened with the RS5 Sportback, and it’s happening again with ABT Tuning’s RS5-R Sportback. Almost identical to the RS5-R Coupe, apart from the obvious addition of doors, the tuned Sportback […] More...
The post ABT RS5-R Sportback Coming to America Before Going to Europe appeared first on Fourtitude.com.


More...


----------

